# A birthday present to myself :-)



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Welp, today is my birthday, so what better to do than work on the VIP packages?

Took a 20mg Adderall and finally got them done lol... Sending out an email about them soon.

Hopefully they work out well and help cover the costs of running GoPitbull!

If you wan tto find out more about the VIP packages, go check the new VIP forum I added.

PS I turned 24 today, I'm getting old hahaha


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

hey happy b day!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy B-day, hope you have fun.:cheers:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Happy B Day man


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao young a** Happy Birthday


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy B'day, your a kid:thumbsup:


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

lol thanks people!


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

happy bday!!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Your just a pup.....old my a$$..hahaha. Hope you had a great day Erik.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Man your almost half of 50! Happy birthday and great job on the packages.:woof:


----------

